# Found some gill and crappie



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

My partner working on his mess. My pile was just a little bigger as I got there about 90 minutes before him



Fish pretty much hung right underneath us all the time we were there. Action shot of fish inhaling my slender spoon and wax worm on the Helix. Really like the Helix 7 that I decided to use for ice fishing this year. We threw back twice as many as we kept. After about 5 hours of non-stop action we called it quits for the day.


----------



## 1more (Jan 10, 2015)

papaperch said:


> My partner working on his mess. My pile was just a little bigger as I got there about 90 minutes before him
> 
> 
> 
> Fish pretty much hung right underneath us all the time we were there. Action shot of fish inhaling my slender spoon and wax worm on the Helix. Really like the Helix 7 that I decided to use for ice fishing this year. We threw back twice as many as we kept. After about 5 hours of non-stop action we called it quits for the day.


Good job, how much ice did you have?


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Awesome I love theses kinds of days.
It keeps us coming back for more


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

Ice was about 5 - 51/2 inch thick.


----------



## Bernie Babb (Apr 13, 2004)

Were you at Wingfoot?


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

I can tell from the pics no they weren't. There's very few houses on wingfoot. Sitting that close to shore at wingfoot would be In 3-5 fow

Nice work pp. I see some crappies mixed in makes for some fine eating.


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Glad to hear you got to walk on some water. I made it out yesterday..... sure felt good.


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

AtticaFish said:


> Glad to hear you got to walk on some water. I made it out yesterday..... sure felt good.[/QUOTe
> 
> Looks like Berlin!! That ranch looks like the one east big bay south east of 224


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Nice mess of fish fellas! It's great to be on the ice again


----------

